# Fragrance Buddy Sale



## Jstar (Sep 5, 2015)

From my email:


We hope you are enjoying your Labor Day weekend.
As always we are having our 20% off holiday weekend sale with free shipping over $75.
Use Promo Code = LABORDAY. We have also added some great new fragrances for the fall season.

Thanks again for all your continued support.

Adam 
Fragrancebuddy.com

20% OFF ALL ITEMS
PROMO CODE = LABORDAY
SALE ENDS 12:00am on 9/8/2015

PROMO CODE MUST BE USED AT CHECKOUT NO EXCEPTIONS
ONE CODE PER PURCHASE, CODES WILL NOT BE COMBINED WITH OTHER OFFERS


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 5, 2015)

anyone have recommendations on their fragrances?


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 5, 2015)

The fragrance oil chart reviews several of theirs..... so far I like the banana but its a candy scent not a real banana. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit?authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=40


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have purchased so many from FB these are some of my favorites:

Lavender Sage (very strong) Sticks Beautiful
Patchouli Passion
Earth & Sun
Mango Pineapple Type
Winter Festival
Gypsy Rose  (does move fast) Strong
Sultana
Karma
Sex Bomb 
White Tea Ginger
Bergamot Tobacco

I just purchased a bunch including some new ones, and will post on the review chart as I have cured soaps.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 5, 2015)

woops! I think it is Sun & Earth, it is a moonworks fragrance.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 5, 2015)

OO, I am kind of hating you right now.  I am going to try to stay steadfast against your siren call


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2015)

lol Not Ally, I think you can resist, because FB does great Holiday Sales, and we have Thanksgiving, and Christmas still coming up. I won't be able to buy anymore for quite awhile, but I wanted to be able to have enough fragrance to make soap for the holiday craft fairs. I went a little overboard though.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 6, 2015)

I would highly recommend the Skinny Dip, Cinnamon Pumpkin Souffle and Smell of Freedom

ETA: Wild Mountain Honey is great too


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 6, 2015)

OliveOil2 -  Just a heads up, I've soaped the White Tea & Ginger and doesn't accelerate or discolor but does seem rather light.  It has a higher than normal usage rate so don't be afraid to be heavy-handed with this one.  I've also used the Winter Festival in liquid soap and it turned my diluted paste into snotty jelly!  Not sure how this one will behave in CP but I'm curious . . .  will keep you posted if I try it before you do.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Winter Festival is fine in bar soap. I want to try the Cinnamon Pumpkin Souffle, but the usage rate was lower, is it strong? I have thought about buying the Smell of Freedom, but wasn't sure about how the scent would be in cured soap. I probably can't try any new ones for awhile, but those two sound really interesting.


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> OliveOil2 -  Just a heads up, I've soaped the White Tea & Ginger and doesn't accelerate or discolor but does seem rather light.



I've tried a bunch of WT&Gingers b/c that seems to be one of those scents that most people like, and they pretty much all seem fairly light.  I think this is one of those scents that by its nature, for whatever reason, is not v. assertive.  Has anyone found a strong one?  My favorites are BB's and PFO's, but they are still light.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2015)

I tried the one from Aztec, and it was much weaker, I also like the smell of this one better. I think I may take Doriette's suggestion and bump the % up a bit. It is a lighter scent, but it is there and some people like something lighter, most of the ones I use are pretty strong. There aren't many reviews on FB and it is very helpful to have input from everyone here.


----------



## Jstar (Sep 6, 2015)

not_ally said:


> OO, I am kind of hating you right now.  I am going to try to stay steadfast against your siren call



LOL I dont know if that was directed at me or Olive, but if it was me I sowweeeee hahaha

I can't buy anything right now, but I couldn't let that sale pass without sharing smelly goodness with everyone


----------



## not_ally (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, J, I hate you too!  OMG, I am a soap hater!  JK, you know I love you guys.


----------



## Jstar (Sep 6, 2015)

Well can't help myself..that's just what us ebil {evil} enablers do..that usually goes along with some chanting of some type.....


Buy some FO. buy some FO......Buy...Buy...Buy :twisted:


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 6, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> Winter Festival is fine in bar soap. I want to try the Cinnamon Pumpkin Souffle, but the usage rate was lower, is it strong? I have thought about buying the Smell of Freedom, but wasn't sure about how the scent would be in cured soap. I probably can't try any new ones for awhile, but those two sound really interesting.



I think the Cinnamon Pumpkin Souffle is pretty concentrated but like the Winter Festival I've only used it in liquid soap.  I used less than half the recommended amount in my liquid soap and it's quite strong . . . hopefully that means it will really stick in a CP batch.

I'm trying to figure out a good description for The Smell of Freedom because I don't think the FB website description does it justice.  It's definitely more masculine/unisex, nothing sweet or girly about this FO but I don't really pick up on the zingy lemongrass note at all.  

Let me know if you want a .5oz sample of either one and I'll be happy to share.  Also wanted to give a heads up that many of the new pumpkin FOs are NOT skin safe . . . been burned by this before and don't want anyone to waste precious soaping $$$.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you Doriette just a few days ago I was looking at the cinnamon souffle because the % was higher than most pumpkin. I was thinking that I could always mix with something with a much high % like Sultana.
That is so nice of you to offer samples, but I have so much FO that it is just insane. I have a feeling that those two will be included when I need to buy again, which will be quite awhile from now. 
Yes their descriptions aren't much of anything, they were supposed to hire more staff, and hopefully they will be able to include better descriptions. I find myself going to the Lush site, or the BBW site to read descriptions and reviews.


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 6, 2015)

OliveOil2 said:


> Thank you Doriette just a few days ago I was looking at the cinnamon souffle because the % was higher than most pumpkin. I was thinking that I could always mix with something with a much high % like Sultana.
> That is so nice of you to offer samples, but I have so much FO that it is just insane. I have a feeling that those two will be included when I need to buy again, which will be quite awhile from now.
> Yes their descriptions aren't much of anything, they were supposed to hire more staff, and hopefully they will be able to include better descriptions. I find myself going to the Lush site, or the BBW site to read descriptions and reviews.



Totally understand about having too many FOs and too little time!  Why do you think I'm being such an ebil enabler . . . I mean offering to share?  ;-)  I do the same thing and check the Lush site for better descriptions (especially the newer scents since most of those I haven't even tried the original version).


----------



## JayJay (Sep 7, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> I think the Cinnamon Pumpkin Souffle is pretty concentrated but like the Winter Festival I've only used it in liquid soap.  I used less than half the recommended amount in my liquid soap and it's quite strong . . . hopefully that means it will really stick in a CP batch.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a good description for The Smell of Freedom because I don't think the FB website description does it justice.  It's definitely more masculine/unisex, nothing sweet or girly about this FO but I don't really pick up on the zingy lemongrass note at all.
> 
> Let me know if you want a .5oz sample of either one and I'll be happy to share.  Also wanted to give a heads up that many of the new pumpkin FOs are NOT skin safe . . . been burned by this before and don't want anyone to waste precious soaping $$$.



I am curious about the smell of freedom as well. I was hesitant to try new scents because of the lack of reviews or detailed descriptors. 

I like unisex scents for the most part. Is Freedom spicy? Herbal? Ozone?  

And of course I JUST placed an order with them, just before their sale. But now with the sale, I may go back and try more. 

I blindly tried sweater weather and I wasn't crazy about it but I can see how my family and friends may like it.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 7, 2015)

I want to buy from them really bad but between troubles getting around their website (I often am on my phone) and the lack of description/reviews on their site I just can't do it yet. I really hope they spend some time on marketing cause that would draw me in more.


----------

